# Lots of maple tapping questions



## JBIV (Jan 29, 2004)

You guys have gotten me fired up about making maple syrup. Im hoping this will be a fun family project to bring in the spring for years to come. As a first time tree tapper I have some/a lot of questions. First off, if someone could post some pics of sugar maple bark that would be very helpful. Ive spent lots of time looking online, and reading up on tree ID (YouTube has some cool stuff on Maple Syrup production), but some good pics of sugar maples would reassure me that Im tapping the right Maple trees.


*TAPPING* 
Im not sure what kind of tap to use, but I like the idea of running a tube from the tap to a bucket with a lid, (I already have the buckets). One local guy I talked to about tapping trees said he used what looked like some sort of water line fitting. It was brass, ½  threaded on one end and had a smaller fitting on the other end to slide a plastic tube/ water line over the end to run to a bucket. He would drill the hole 2 deep then thread in the fitting. I think the fitting will be easiest for me to get my hands on to start with. Is there anything wrong with using these fittings for a tap? Does it cause too much damage to the tree because its a larger hole? I see they sell plastic tree saver taps, what is the advantage, are they the way to go? The warm weather we are now getting in southern Mi has me chomping at the bit to start tapping. Can there be a problem with tapping to early? How many taps should I run being a first timer?


*COLLECTING AND COOKING THE SAP*
If I use 5 gallon buckets how often should I collect the sap? How much sap does a tree give on average a day? I dont have a good setup for cooking with wood without getting smoke and ashes in the syrup, so I am going to use 2 propane turkey cookers. As a first timer I dont want to get over my head, in gallons at what point do you think I should stop collecting. Once Ive gotten all the sap I want to cook do I just pull the taps and let the sap run down the tree, or do you plug the hole? 
I have read the other threads on Maple syrup. If I asked something that has already been answered I am sorry. I know that is a lot of questions, any help, as well as any tips are greatly appreciated. 

Thanks


----------



## glassman (Dec 27, 2007)

tap any maple. the sugar content is lower in some but you wont know the differance. the copper fittings i believe are bad for the trees and probably more money than just buying spiles. i empty buckets daily when its running. two turkey friers will work but it will take alot of time. look for shallow pans instead. increase surface area to hasten evaporation.


----------



## kroppe (May 7, 2000)

JBIV, 

Welcome to the world of maple sugaring! All of your questions will be answered, by spending some time reading the posts on this subject, that were brought to the top recently. Read, then re-read, then start tapping! 

Good luck and post pictures of your tap setup and finished product!


----------



## firetech (Apr 25, 2008)

chech your PM


----------



## glassman (Dec 27, 2007)

jbiv

hows the syrup prep comeing?


----------

